#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Carnavalswagens met geluid!

## R. den Ridder

Post hier je foto's van carnavalswagens al dan niet volgehangen met je eigen geluidsapparatuur en vermeld erbij wat er op stond en waar hij rondreed.

ik pleur mijn misbaksel morgen op de site lachen gegarandeerd!

----------


## moderator

Euhm...
"Post hier je foto's van carnavalswagens"....
Al het andere van " ik heb gezien, ik hoorde .... leuk, maar daar gaat hetr niet over.
Reacties verwijderd door modje.

----------


## J.J.

Hallo,

Wij hadden ook een leuk setje op de kar staan:



Het dj-setje,



een overzichtje van de linker- en achterkant,



en een close-up van een stack.

Helaas geen foto's van de ampracks...

De set bestond uit:

12 x Funktion-One Res5
12 x Funktion-One F218
1 x XTA-rack (2 x XTA DP226)
2 x toprack (1 x PL2.0hv, 2 x PL4.0)
1 x subrack (2 x PL4.0)
1 x subrack (2 x PL6.0)
1 x Dateq XTC
1 x Pioneer CMX5000

De kar reed op zaterdag door Ijselstein (Utrecht) en op zondag door Montfoort. Toch leuk, al die auto-alarmen die afgegaan zijn door de basdruk  :Big Grin:  

Mijn taak in het geheel was systeemoperator, dus een beetje de DJ's in de gaten houden.

Groeten, JJ.

----------


## Robert

Sorry voor de off-topic reactie, maar moet het even kwijt:

*GROTE KLASSE!!!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Robert

----------


## ronny

amai dat ziet er goed uit. Een organisatie met veel geld precies als ze dit setje moeten huren. Zal ook wel een leuk agregaatje op gestaan hebben :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## wout

Zeer mooie set... Moet ongelofelijk goed hebben geklonken.
Hebben ze bij jullie nog geen 90 db grens? Als ik dat zo zie blijkbaar niet  :Big Grin: 
The leader knows, Dateq.

----------


## J.J.

Aggregaat was 37 KVA, geluid stond gelimit op -10 dB, das dat ging makkelijk... Het aggregaat liep trouwens van de achterste stacks tot de achterkant van de wagen, dus een meter diep...

Grenzen? Ehm, we reden bijna vooraan, dus aan het eind weer achteraan aangesloten. Eerste rondje hebben we rustig aan gedaan, tweede rondje gewoon vol gas door de straten gegaan... Vandaar dat dat gordijn met rail en al naar beneden kwam, en de kerstballen die tegen een raam aanhingen 20 cm op en neer gingen  :Big Grin: 

Groeten, JJ.

----------


## Richard

Even een kleine toevoeging:

Ik ben lid van deze carnavalsvereniging en ondanks dat de organisatie v/d optocht in het begin zoiets had van..dussssss dit gaat niet goed, moesten ze toch toegeven, dat dit de enige kar was met zuiver/niet over de zeik gaand geluid. We kregen dus een dikke "thumbs up"

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.J._
> 
> Mijn taak in het geheel was systeemoperator, dus een beetje de DJ's in de gaten houden.
> 
> Groeten, JJ.



Lijkt me dat dat ook wel nodig was ook, die gasten zien er behoorlijk zat uit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

Wel errug luxe trouwens om zo'n dikke Funktion One set op je wagen te hebben staan  :Smile: . Wel grappig ook dat je zo'n hele kar op maat maakt voor je geluidsset.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Lijkt me dat dat ook wel nodig was ook, die gasten zien er behoorlijk zat uit [].



bwa, dat lijkt mij best nog mee te vallen. Blijkbaar ben je niet veel gewoon [8D]





> citaat:
> Wel grappig ook dat je zo'n hele kar op maat maakt voor je geluidsset.



Als ik de foto's zo bekijk ziet het er niet naar uit dat de wagen op maat was gemaakt van de speakers. Of het is dan toch mislukt.
Het lijkt me eerder toeval te zijn dat die "ramen" daar staan om de subs wat ...lucht... te geven.
Een mens mag al eens wat geluk hebben zeker.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Richard

de ramen zoals je ze ziet waren in eerste instantie bedoeld voor een KF850 set.

Toen bekend werd dat het Funktion One zou gaan worden is (zoals op de laatste foto goed te zien is) een extra uitsparing gemaakt.

----------


## LJ Bert

Oke de wagen stelde niet veel voor maar het geluid was net iets beter

Het setje (tijdens opbouw)


De versterkers



Setje db
4* C4 Top
4* C4 Sub
2* B2 sub

en het klonk heerlijk hard. en Zuiver wat niet vanzelfsprekend is ana de andere wagens te horen.

----------


## Gast1401081

carnaval dus boven de grote rivieren???

sinds wanneer gaaat carnaval om het aantal dB's dat de feestgangers produceren??
Waar gaat dit eindigen? met een compleet line-array ???

oh, mijn ***...

----------


## MatthiasB

ook even offtopic maar is dit niet een klein beetje overkill, ooit paseerde er een carnavals wagen voorbij mijn deuren en ik was een kelder raampje armer 

volgens mij is het gewoon die heeft 2 kw staan dus ik doe 2.5

----------


## pieterjan

ff oftopic: JJ jij durft wel he met die kar bij de MC in ijsselstein de kindertjes bang maken afgelopen zondag !!!!!

----------


## Barthez

@ LJ Bert:

Beetje jammer van dat D&B logo op die speaker linksboven, lag ie niet op zn kop? [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

(niet dat dat voor het geluid uitmaakt, maar het staat zo slordig [} :Smile: ])

----------


## Michael

De meeste wagens hier in zuid limburg hebben toch allemaal oud hout en kleienere sets opd e wagens staan + hebben tegenowwordig veel optochten een 90 db limiet en wie zich er niet aan houdt mag volgend jaar niet meedoen, dan sta je daar wel even met je function one stack voor niks. :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> De meeste wagens hier in zuid limburg hebben toch allemaal oud hout en kleienere sets opd e wagens staan + hebben tegenowwordig veel optochten een 90 db limiet en wie zich er niet aan houdt mag volgend jaar niet meedoen, dan sta je daar wel even met je function one stack voor niks.



pfff...90dB ... ook vooral niet roepen dan...

----------


## R. den Ridder

hmm, carnaval is ook alcohol in grote hoeveelheden he...daarom nog even wachten op mijn foto's..kwam een uurtje geleden de webmaster tegen die de foto's online gooit en die had aardig moeite recht te lopen laat staan websites te updaten :-) .een wagen in teteringen voorzien van oudhout...wel de wagen met de meeste herrie die ook nog goed klonk! en daarnaast een uit de hand gelopen grap van een vriend en mij.alle spullen die we nog hadden liggen bij elkaar geraapt en aan elkaar geknoopt

Ralph

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> @ LJ Bert:
> 
> Beetje jammer van dat D&B logo op die speaker linksboven, lag ie niet op zn kop? [)][]
> 
> (niet dat dat voor het geluid uitmaakt, maar het staat zo slordig [}])



Ik wil niet lullig doen maar volgensmij doen mensen regelmatig speakers ondersteboven leggen om toppen de clusteren.. :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> ...



jah, maar dan niet alleen de linkse [8D]

----------


## R. den Ridder

zoooo, belofte maakt schuld, dus hierbij zoals beloofd...herrie hoeft niet duur of veel te zijn...

http://www.malsen.nl/jaapvanmalsen/c...s/DSCN5292.JPG

wagen is in twee uur gebouwd, bevat een glijbaan met gauss speaker die nog op reserve lag, 2 zelfbouw monitoren met vooral veel herrie uit vier piezo's en twee gemodificeerde ohiosound kasten, daaraan voor de versterking 2 peavey 300 watters en een sony huiskamergebakje, gemixt met een echte alecto...kosten 5 euro voor de verf en beznine voor het aggregaat..funfactor...erg hoog!

geluid van de fatsoenlijke wagen die in teteringen meereed komen zsm.

----------


## Klaaske

Hoi,

Op onze wagen speelde we met de Labset van Nicolas, we waren de enigste groep 
met een echte mooie sound en vooral een lekker sublaag, speelde ook het
luidste van iedereen  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

hmmmmmm...JUPILER

----------


## Klaaske

Hierdan 



ze zijn al leeg trouwens  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

@tds: Hoe bevallen DAS (of D.A.S.) boxen over het algemeen. Heb ook wel eens zitten denken om das boxen aan te schaffen, maar heb nog weinig de mogelijkheid gehad ze te horen.

----------


## Contour

Kleine toevoeging: setje Funktion One is 40kW

MVG Contour

----------


## Klaaske

Die Daskasten klinken heel lekker voor n 2x15" + 2" kast. Had niet verwacht dat zo'n combi lekker kon klinken maar dat was dus wel. Draagde lekker ver vooral ism die labs  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Die Daskasten klinken heel lekker voor n 2x15" + 2" kast. Had niet verwacht dat zo'n combi lekker kon klinken maar dat was dus wel. Draagde lekker ver vooral ism die labs



Wij draaien ook op DAS systeem, en inderdaad dat klinkt lekker!!
Kom eens luisteren zou ik zo zeggen  :Wink:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> 
> Wij draaien ook op DAS systeem, en inderdaad dat klinkt lekker!!
> Kom eens luisteren zou ik zo zeggen



Ik zou graag komen luisteren, maarja, toch weer ff een stukje rijden.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> Oke de wagen stelde niet veel voor maar het geluid was net iets beter
> Het setje (tijdens opbouw)



En dan zijn er nog steeds mensen die niet weten wat er met 'hout' bedoeld wordt.

----------


## LJ Bert

de top linkt lag recht de doek zat er andersom voor. maar voor heel de set kwam nog een dun doekje te hangen zodat er niks aan het geluid kon komen. setje is trouwens maar 2800W RMS  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Hoi,
> 
> Op onze wagen speelde we met de Labset van Nicolas, we waren de enigste groep 
> met een echte mooie sound en vooral een lekker sublaag, speelde ook het
> luidste van iedereen



Kheb jullie gewoon 2x gemist ... 1x in Haaren.. waar jullie al geweest waren, Party People en die wagen erachter gingen ook best wel erg hard :P en daarna nog in Moergestel, waar oa de Rejoko's oid met hun Master setje ook best wel irri hard rond reden... hebben jullie wagen daar nog wel van achter gezien (iig een kar met Los Pols derop) maar niet meer gehoord  :Frown:

----------


## DjFlo

Beste rieske!
H
et ziet er leuk uit maar kunnen die foto's niet wat kleiner[xx(]
K mag dan wel adsl hebbe maar dat het dan minuten duurt om 3 foto's te openen is wel een beetje overdreven...

Heb je nog foto's van de set die op de wagens stond?

Groeten

floris

----------


## Rieske

Zo beter ? 

Ik heb geen foto's van de set op de wagens omdat die direct bij het installeren "onzichtbaar" werd weggewerkt.

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:
> Kheb jullie gewoon 2x gemist ... 1x in Haaren.. waar jullie al geweest waren, Party People en die wagen erachter gingen ook best wel erg hard :P en daarna nog in Moergestel, waar oa de Rejoko's oid met hun Master setje ook best wel irri hard rond reden... hebben jullie wagen daar nog wel van achter gezien (iig een kar met Los Pols derop) maar niet meer gehoord



Hard gingen ze wel, maar strak klinken hó maar, hetzelfde van de aanwezigheid van het sub/laag.Achja werd ook wel verwend met die Labs  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Met carnaval totaal 6 sets in de verhuur gehad (6x XT15 top, 4x C6 Coaxtop, 2x XS218 Sub 16x B18 Sub van mezelf en 1 ingehuurde SP3 set), waar in totaal een optochtje of 13 mee gereden zijn, en 2 sets gedurende 2 dagen nog in een cultureel centrum.  Momenteel druk met het verzamelen van foto's van de wagens, de eerste zijn al binnen:



Stonden 4 B18 bassen en 2 coaxtoppen op, aangestuurd door 3x QSC PLII 236 en LEM DX24 Processor.  Helaas bijna niks van het geluid te zien, alleen aan de achterkant subje met topje weggewerkt in de rots, andere subjes stonden in de boot.

Cultureel Centrum:





4x XT15 Topkast
8x B18 baskast
2x MX3000 Rack (3 stuks per rack gebruikt)
2x PLII 236
1x Processorrack met 2x BSS Omnidrive Compact Plus

----------


## Friso Stubbe

waarom laat je de bovenste versterker, voor het hoog neem ik aan, clippen?[?][:0][V]

----------


## CyberNBD

PL236 hing op laag, MX3000 racks op de toppen.  Bovenste niet gebruikt, 2de midlaag, 3de midhoog en 4de hoog.
Foto's zijn genomen tijdens soundcheck, toen we ff wilden testen  wat er nou uit zo een dubbele set komt  :Wink:  (4 XT15 toppen pas bijgebouwd).

----------


## DJ_Robin

Is een leuk stackje zo , maar waarom heb je gekozen voor EP6 conectors ?
Zijn niet de meest voorkomende , en aangezien je al op NL4 zat lijkt de stap naar NL8 logischer dan naar EP6. 

Ik zie ook dat je XS218 subs in je lijstje hebt staan ? nieuwe subs voor de nieuwe toppen of is die sub voor onder de B18 subs op de grote sets ?.

Ziet er verder netjes uit.

M.V.G

----------


## Klaaske

Denk dat Tom heeft gekozen voor de EP6 omdat deze ook op de ampracks voor n F-1 systeem zitten. Kastjes zijn ook bijna hetzelfde hé [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ronny

ik ben de maandag even gaan luisteren daar in het cultureel centrum in lanaken. klonken die nieuwe toppen even lekker[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]  De subjes ook trouwens.  Met die nieuwe subs onder die toppen moet dat pas goed gaan.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Iko

EP6 Connectoren zitten er inderdaad ook op omdat de racks van F1 dat hebben. Makkelijk met inhuren dus. 

Die XS218 subs zijn de nieuwe subs inderdaad, zijn er nu 2 van klaar en we zijn er uiterst tevreden over. Daar komen er dus nog 6 van bij. 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## CyberNBD

XS218's zijn nieuwe subs voor de XT15 toppen, moeten er niet zoals de toppen 8 van komen.  Foto's van die subs in gebruik heb ik nog niet, hopelijk krijg ik er wel nog van de wagen waar die XS218/XT15 set opstond.

Op de toppen is eigenlijk voor meerdere reden om EP-6 gekozen, ik vind ze net wat degelijker als de speakons, en inderdaad vanwege funktion one, en dan vooral de uitwisselbaarheid van de versterkerracks.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er veelbelovend uit. Zal samen met een X15 top wel een lekkere geluids druk opleveren.
Wat voor drivers heb je in de subs gebruikt , ook B&C of iets anders ?

Idd de uitwisseling van ampracks met pb had ik niet aan gedacht , dan is het wel weer een logische keuze. 

M.V.G

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Toch jammer dat er tegenwoordig steeds meer groepen komen, die eigenlijk alleen willen strijden om het hardste geluid. Vooral de eerste foto's vind ik persoonlijk niks met carnaval te maken hebben..dat zijn wagens met geluid...Wij hadden bij ons ook onze grote set 4/5 keer kunnen verhuren...Maar wij hebben hem lekker bij de kachel laten staan. En daar stond ie goed..:-)  Ook al is het dan van 'de klant' betaald de schade. Je moet toch weer zo snel mogelijk je set repareren en dan nog maar hopen of de klant daadwerkelijk afrekend...

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Toch jammer dat er tegenwoordig steeds meer groepen komen, die eigenlijk alleen willen strijden om het hardste geluid. Vooral de eerste foto's vind ik persoonlijk niks met carnaval te maken hebben..dat zijn wagens met geluid...



vind ik eigenlijk ook wel,
die function-one set is megamooi maar je moet niet vergeten dat carnaval ook nog iets is van een familiefeest waar tijdens de optocht ook nog wel eens kids aan de weg willen staan.
beetje verantwoordelijkheids gevoel voor de trommelvliesjes mag er wel zijn[:I]
anderzijds stelt 90 db weer niets voor,nu maar zoeken naar de gulden middenweg :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Moet er wel even bij zeggen, dat ik niet specifiek doelde op de F1 set...Ook op die D&B set en dat verhaal van die 20 stacks 850...Waar ik trouwens eerst foto's van zou willen zien...Want volgens mij heb je dan zo ongeveer een dieplader nodig..1 stack bestaat volgens mij uit 4 bassen en 4 toppen..20*8=160*200kg=32000 kg= 32 ton......ex amp's...

----------


## moderator

jow, ff kasppen met dat gelul...fotoforum remember!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Nog 1 reactie zonder foto dan....

Olaf: wanneer er over 1 stack gesproken wordt, gaat het om 1 top en 1 sub. Wanneer er gesproken wordt over een enkele set 850, heb je het over 4 toppen en 4 subs.

----------


## Wesley

Wat me ook opvalt dat ik nog geen een foto nouja 1 dan mischien, maar geen 1 wagen waar echt moeite voor gedaan is. Ik bedoel de meeste wagens zijn op jullie foto's "zuip" wagens. bij ons bouwen (we/ze) bijna een half jaar en dan bijna elke avond. het resultaat een schitterende wagen, maar een srv kar met verf kan ik ook.
Foto van dit jaar heb ik nog niet maar wel een van ander jaar.



http://www.cvsmidje.nl/fotos/2000/2000%20(04).jpg
http://www.cvsmidje.nl/fotos/2001/2001%20(13).JPG


Deze wagens zijn gebouw door: cv 't smidje in berghem (zit ik ook bij) bij ons staat er ook altijd D&B op 4 sub's en 4 toppen

----------


## PowerSound

tds, wat was het gemeten SPL weer ?  :Wink:

----------


## Klaaske

132.6 dB *continu*, met -6dB op de Driverack  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PowerSound

en als je "continu" erbij zegt is het nog leuker, maar toch blijf ik het niet gezond vinden...

----------


## R. den Ridder

en maakte die 132 db de optocht leuker c.q. mooier of gaf je er alleen overlast mee?

----------


## Klaaske

Als je goed leest op de zijkant van de wagen zie je waarom dat nodig was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske



----------


## BoogiePimp

Was dat ook jullie motto van het jaar???
Verder vind ik de wagen er niet echt op z'n carnavals uitzien, maar goed daar is dit forum niet voor...

Groeten Sander

----------


## Klaaske

Was een dweilwagen, dmz langs alle cafe's tuffen en helemaal lam zuipen

----------


## Rieske

> citaat:Was een dweilwagen, dmz langs alle cafe's tuffen en helemaal lam zuipen



En ondertussen wordt gratis en voor niets je apparatuur van de wagen afgejat [8D] :Wink: [^]

----------


## olvaar_be

Ja ja ook in belgië is er carnaval.

Men heeft ons gevraagd om een beetje loveparade sound te maken, en toch compact te houden, dus :

2x Martin F-2 sub
2x EV MTH-1 
2x Crown K-2
1x Bss X-over
1x 6KVA stroomgroep
Lekker longthrow  :Big Grin: 



de feestvierders waren er content mee ... volgend jaar dubbel setje  :Smile: 



meer foto's : http://users.pandora.be/pcl/content/...aval/index.htm

Groeten
Peter

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

naast 5 dagen draaien in het Hoevense Tapperijke dit jaar ook weer de Etten-leurse club de Tapkes van geluid voorzien. In Ettense optocht 1e van de kleine wagens, in de Bredase optocht 2e bij de buurgemeenten categorie. Maar dat terzijde.

Zoek de boxen:


Gebruikte spullen:
6* topkast 12"/1" Audio Madness
2* Hoorn baskast 18" Audio Madness
Versterking: PLX 2402 op de toppen en PLX3002 gebrugd op laag.
Denon DN-4000F en Behringer DX1000 en Behringer X-over

Gnig ontzettend goed, alleen jammer dat alles te perfect ingebouwd zat, kwam geluid buiten de wagen niet ten goede. In Bredase optocht twee toppen op de wagen gezet, ging gelijk stukken beter.

Groeten, Joris

----------


## Michael

Audio Madness??? Nog nooit van gehoord. Linkje?

----------


## moderator

Heej olvaar... ze hebben je truss carree ondersteboven gemonteerd  :Smile:

----------


## Rieske

Behoort het tot de taken van een Moderator om van dit soort flauwe opmerkingen te maken ???

----------


## Barthez

Heb je last van een anti-humor complex Rieske? Grapje op zn tijd moet kunnen toch, zelfs voor een mod [^]

----------


## kokkie

@ JJ: Je bent het merk van de trekker vergeten. Een beetje boer uit die omgeving vind dat toch het belangrijkste, nog belangrijker dan die kutherrie.

afz. een Boskoper. (24 groepen in de optocht van Montfoort, die 14 prijzen wonnen, waaronder: 1e,2e,3e prijs senioren, 2e prijs Prinsenkarren, 1e Prijs junioren)

----------


## Rieske

Sorry Barthez maar dat kan ik geen humor noemen. Ben altijd wel in voor een goeie grap  :Big Grin:  maar niet voor een flauwe opmerking van iemand die beter moet weten. :Wink:

----------


## bewap

> citaat:
> Sorry Barthez maar dat kan ik geen humor noemen. Ben altijd wel in voor een goeie grap  maar niet voor een flauwe opmerking van iemand die beter moet weten.



Ben het ermee eens, ik heb ik ook een opmerking gemaakt in dit topic en wordt zonder pardon weggegooid, terwijl het een serieuse was. En nu begint de mod zelf met flauwe opmerkingen te gooien, een beetje heel erg krom.

----------


## Klaaske

Boeiend, t was grappig  :Big Grin:

----------


## J.J.

@ Kokkie: Leuk dat jij/jullie prijzen hebben gewonnen. Ik heb met de groep die op de kar stond gewoon 2 hele gezellige dagen gehad! 

Kan er niks aan doen dat ik van mooi, onvervormd geluid houdt. En dat dan ook nog hard kan, tsja... Vond dit leuker en lekkerder klinken dan de oorspronkelijk geplande 850 set [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> Sorry Barthez maar dat kan ik geen humor noemen. Ben altijd wel in voor een goeie grap  maar niet voor een flauwe opmerking van iemand die beter moet weten.



En dan dacht ik, dat ik een onovertroffen zeikerd was. [:I][ :Embarrassment: )]
Is it lonely at the top, Rieske?  :Big Grin: [:X]

----------


## sparky

> citaat:En dan dacht ik, dat ik een onovertroffen zeikerd was.



Hoho Rinus, er is hier niemand die aan die status twijfelt hoor!![} :Smile: ] :Wink:  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## test12

Volgens mij ben ik niet alleen moe van de carnaval.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## test12

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Heej olvaar... ze hebben je truss carree ondersteboven gemonteerd



Dat is wel de veiligste manier om een complete caarree te vervoeren.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## CyberNBD

Kwam net nog wat fotootjes tegen van de kar met de nieuwe set:

----------


## wout

Lijken die subs op die van Function One of is dat maar een gedacht?
Zelfbouw?

Ziet er in ieder geval wel een leuk setje uit zo. Wat gebruik je in de tops? en Met wat stuur je de set aan?
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## jurjen_barel

@ CyberNBD: eerder in dit topic had je al een lijstje met sets geplaatst die je had uitgehuurd. Welke set is dit dan?

Om eerlijk te zijn: ziet er goed uit, hopelijk klinkt ie ook zo!  :Wink:

----------


## CyberNBD

Dit is de XS218(2x18")/XT15(15/8/1") set die ik eerder ook al vermeldde in het topic.  Nieuwe zelfbouwsubs met nieuwe toppen dus, volledig hoorngeladen.  Bedoeling is dat ik grotendeels op deze sets overga, 8 subs 8 toppen.  Momenteel zijn er 6 toppen en 2 subs af (de eerste 2 om te kijken of ze bevallen, en dat doen ze wel  :Big Grin: ).
Ralph heeft laatst het setje gehoord op een feestje en was er ook wel over te spreken volgens mij [^]
Set is 4weg actief aangestuurd.  Op de wagen stond er een 4x MX3000 rack achter (3 stuks gebruikt voor de toppen) en een PLII 236 op de bassen.  Processing was LEMDX24.
Wat er uiteindelijk aan versterking achter gaat komen is en blijft een lastige kwestie..  Waarschijnlijk het originele idee ( QSC PL6.0/4.0/4.0/2.0) maar doorzetten, alhoewel ik ook erg veel goeds hoor over lab gruppen en die binnenkort ff ga testen (fp6400/3400/3400/2600)
Processing zal iets in de aard van BSS omnidrive, of de nieuwe APEX processors worden.  De lemmen, die ik nu gebruik zijn leuk, maar hebben ook her en der hun gebreken.

----------


## inter-company

We hebben gewerkt met 4 labsubs en 4 (td1`s)40Kva agregaat 
en 4xk115 (deze zijn helaas uitgerookt).
Maar het was 1 big Party zie ook www.barbeesten.nl voor meer foto`s
Groeten Michel

----------


## Skepers

He michel,

Was idd een best feestje, ging ook hard zat!!!! Jammer dat ze zo moeilijk deden over het geluids niveau. Heb het al eerder gezegd maar zeg t nog maar een keer. Wagen zat er tof uit

----------


## goldsound

Michael, ik vraag me alleen af wat dit met carnaval te maken heeft, dit is meer iets voor een loveparade.

----------


## luc2366

...en 4 td1`s... ik wist niet dat deze in BE of NL te huur waren. Heeft iemand hier meer info over? En JA, ik weet dat dit de ideale lab-top is [8D]

----------


## PowerSound

Luc2366 (anoniem hé  :Big Grin: ), dat zijn geen echte SPL TD-1's. Zijn kopie. Ik had vroeger contact met Michel, en ik dacht dat hij niet totaal tevreden was van z'n kopies.

----------


## jefboers

Hee ben ff wezen kijken op dit forum en wou ons er even bijzetten.. Wij hebben L'acoustics en rijden 8 optochten:

4 x SB218 
8 x ARCS
4 x LA24 amps

en een aggragaat van 18 kva wat dit net trekt als het geluid snoeihard staat. (Laidback luc, overview - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends staan filmpjes)

----------


## sandur

Oorcheck  :Embarrassment: 

Maar veel plezier hoor!

----------


## StijnS

Brrrr... Carnavalwagens à la "hoe meer dB, hoe meer plezier" Brrrrrr....
Fototje van onze prinsenwagen
Dit is een foto van vorig jaar (waarop niet echt iets te zien is), zal zondag een betere foto nemen.
Wij hebben gewoon 2 IMG Stageline PAB112/SW topjes en 2 W-BIN baskastjes staan. Dit alles aangestuurd door een VMB PX-2000 versterker.

----------


## Lazy

Wij waren dit jaar gezellig met 3 wagens...

- 1 wagen met 12x EAW KF750 En 12x EAW SB750
- 1 wagen met 8x EAW KF750 en 10x EAW SB750
- 1 wagen met een KF760 systeem met sb1000

Alles met Lab gruppen amps.

Al met al een leuke carnaval met draadloze zenders om alles te koppelen...
Foto's en filmpjes volgen nog......

----------


## jeroenw

Waarom is het tegenwoordig toch dat hoe meer herrie hoe beter?
De gemiddelde carnavalswagen tegenwoordig maakt meer geluid dan een optreden van the stones... Van mij mag het weer terug naar gammele speakertjes uit de schuur, niet zo tering hard...
(PS voor dat iemand gaat zeuren over vroeger, ik ben 26...)

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Wij waren dit jaar gezellig met 3 wagens...
> 
> - 1 wagen met 12x EAW KF750 En 12x EAW SB750
> - 1 wagen met 8x EAW KF750 en 10x EAW SB750
> - 1 wagen met een KF760 systeem met sb1000
> 
> Alles met Lab gruppen amps.
> 
> Al met al een leuke carnaval met draadloze zenders om alles te koppelen...
> Foto's en filmpjes volgen nog......



 
Kansloos en totaal niets meer met carnaval te maken.. Veelal ook nog takkeherrie op die wagens, hardstyle, hardcore enzz....

Respect voor de andere wagens is ver te zoeken, laat staan voor het aanwezige publiek die graag kijken naar wagens waar vele maanden werk in zit. Kids die met oorkleppen langs de kant staan, autoalarmen die spontaan afgaan. En opa's en oma's die ineens weer even heel goed horen en daarna helemaal niet meer!!

Nogmaals respectloos!!

----------


## kokkie

De tendens van tegenwoordig:

Hoe beter je het trekkendvoertuig kan herkennen, hoe meer herrie!

En ik ben het er helemaal mee eens. Geluid moet een ondersteuning zijn en als je teringherrie wil zorg dan dat het in het ieder geval naar jezelf toe gericht staat. Je ziet wel van die wagens dat alles naar buiten gericht staat en dat ze binnen staan te springen??? Ikke niet snappe!

----------


## SPS

Precies!

Dit soort uitwassen zorgt er voor dat de gemeenten paal en perk gaan stellen aan de geluidsniveaus.
Die worden dan weer zodanig laag, dat iedereen baalt.

Een stukje zelfregulering zou op z'n plaats zijn.
Taak voor de optochtorganisatoren lijkt mij!

Ook hier weer een wagen voorbij horen komen (staande op het trottoir ca. 3 meter van de passerende wagen) waarbij mijn trommelvliezen bijkant scheurden op het moment dat men een "telefoon" bel liet overgaan! Niet normaal meer. Zeker 130 dB aan m'n oortjes gekregen. Dank u wel!

Paul.

----------


## AJB

Tsjah... Vrees niet mannen: onze overheid zal dit aaaaallleeemaaal aan banden gaan leggen... Horeca maximaal 90dB, dus vaarwel house-feestjes, takkeherrie-bijeenkomsten en andere kansloze vormen van entertainment.

Tijd voor the New York style: een ouderwetse jazzclub met ECHTE (jawel lieve kijkbuiskindertjes) muzikanten... Bijna nostalgisch...

----------


## mvdmeulen

> Tijd voor the New York style: een ouderwetse jazzclub met ECHTE (jawel lieve kijkbuiskindertjes) muzikanten... Bijna nostalgisch...



maar zeker niet minder gaaf om naar te luisteren :Wink: 

ook hier heb ik me de t*ring geergerd aan het feit dat mensen(over het algemeen er zullen vast uitzonderingen zijn) met carnaval voor het gemak maar alle gevoel voor maat houden laten vliegen (in bier en "muziek")

leg mij nu eens uit wat er zo leuk is om andere mensen die gewoon willen genieten van  je bouwwerken  zo snel mogelijk van de stoep te vegen met een belachelijke hoeveelheid geluid

ik heb me voorgenomen om volgend jaar de geluidsniveau's te gaan meten(met oordoppen in :Big Grin: )

groeten

mark

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Dit jaar hadden wij ook een aantal geluidsetjes staan op carnaval, de grootste set die we hadden staan was 10 kw en we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel. Er werd vooral hardstyle gedraait.

Je kunt het natuurlijk van 2 kanten bekijken, dat wij er ons brood aan verdienen maar aan de andere kant je maakt het carnaval natuurlijk minder voor de mensen die staan te kijken naar de wagens..

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel. Er werd vooral hardstyle gedraait.



*136DB???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Onderweg in een optocht? Dat is toch volslagen belachelijk?! Bij 120DB loop je al binnen 4 seconden onherstelbare gehoorschade op!

Hier kan ik gewoon echt boos om worden, draait dat hele carnaval gebeuren dan alleen maar om de hoeveelheid herrie die je kunt maken, of het grootste aantal kinderen dat je tijdens de rit doof kunt krijgen?  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Funkmaster

> Dit jaar hadden wij ook een aantal geluidsetjes staan op carnaval, de grootste set die we hadden staan was 10 kw en we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel. Er werd vooral hardstyle gedraait.



Op welke afstand is dit gemeten?

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Op afstand van waar de mensen stonden; 2 a 3 meter dus.. ik vond het ook belachelijk hard maar je kunt er weinig aan doen, de verantwoordelijkheid ligt bij de huurders..

----------


## Mathijs

> de grootste set die we hadden staan was 10 kw en we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel.



Kom op man! Dat is sterke praat. 136 db overleef je niet.
Hier kan geen mens met plezier naar luisteren. 
Dit laat binnen 5 minuten je oren bloeden. Houw toch op met dat slappe #@#$^$@#@##@$#$%^^&*^&**

Wat een treurige bende!

----------


## AJB

Mijn papa werkt bij de brandweer, nou mijn papa is lekker politieman...

Stelletje opscheppende kleuters!!! Flikker toch op met die 136dB onzin, zoals al aangehaald: daar kan geen mens naar luisteren. De eerste de beste grote kerel die je dat hoort halen klimkt op die knutselkar en stampt je naar beneden!

Als je niks weet van geluid, dB's, natuurkunde of welke vorm van algemene kennis dan ook: mondjes dicht! Dat gejammer over niks is echt zwaar vervelend aan het worden.

Dank voor uw aller begrip...

----------


## Jorg

Ik meng me even in deze discussie,

Ik wil alle 'zuip en buts wagens' er even aan herrinneren dat de mensen die maanden lang staan te bouwen wel de dupe zijn van zulk soort wagens, en dat de regels er alleen maar strenger op worden.

Als je mensen tot last wilt zijn met die enorme takke herrie moet je dat ergens doen waar de rest van de optocht er niet de dupe van is. Ik zal niet ontkennen dat wij niet veel herrie bij ons hebben, maar wij bouwen serieuze carnavalswagens en verdelen het totale geluid met zenders over de loopgroep en de voorkant/achterkant van de wagen, zodat er geen piek ligt op 1 plek. Zo blijven de pieken rond de 80/85 DB liggen, en kan iedereen nog met *plezier* naar de optocht kijken.... :Wink:

----------


## theo

[quote=Starlight light and sound;476640]Dit jaar hadden wij ook een aantal geluidsetjes staan op carnaval, de grootste set die we hadden staan was 10 kw en we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel. Er werd vooral hardstyle gedraait.

Ze hebben echt super spul:
]*[FONT=Arial]Cerwin geluidsset.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]Deze 3 weg geluidsset word aangestuurd door een BBS Loudspeaker Managment System. Hierdoor is het geluid van deze set uitermaten goed. Door de zeer goede afstellingen van deze set is het geluid dan ook boven cerwin niveau. Verschillende collega's die de set al hebben mogen horen zijn er daarom ook al zeer over te spreken[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial]. Ideaal voor in openlucht show's, geen last van verwaaiend geluid. Ook blijven het Laag, mid, hoog. tot meer als 100 meter goed en helder.
Momenteel is hij nog maar in 2 opstellingen te krijgen.[/FONT]*


136db en 100 meter ver goed en helder.Denk dat ik mijn 20kw Meyerset eruit gooi die komt nog niet de helft.

----------


## sis

> Tsjah... Vrees niet mannen: onze overheid zal dit aaaaallleeemaaal aan banden gaan leggen... Horeca maximaal 90dB, dus vaarwel house-feestjes, takkeherrie-bijeenkomsten en andere kansloze vormen van entertainment.
> 
> Tijd voor the New York style: een ouderwetse jazzclub met ECHTE (jawel lieve kijkbuiskindertjes) muzikanten... Bijna nostalgisch...



Kijk, dat is een goede post. Helemaal mee eens. goed gesproken AJB.

Ervan uitgaande dat ik bijna wekelijks moet inprikken in een stopcontact, waar nog eens een dB meter aanhangt waardoor de spanning uitvalt als je boven een bepaalde grens komt, weet ik jullie te vertellen dat ik dit meer en meer tegenkom op locaties.

Dit is dan ook één van de redenen waarom ik mijn EAW set heb verkocht, die staat daar niks meer te doen .
Ik hoop dan ook dat de overheid iets doet aan dat gewoon onozel gedoe van : kijk ik heb hier 10 kW staan op mijn wagen  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

De mensen en VOORAL KINDEREN die komen kijken naar carnavalswagens en optochten zijn er om de pracht en praal te zien van mensen die er maanden aan gewerkt hebben .
Dan vind ik het echt niet nodig om daar te staan boenken met een set die thuishoord op grotere festivals enz... 

Ophouden jongens met die onzinnige dB's en vermogens, zijn jullie nu echt gek ?

sis

----------


## Turboke

Het lijkt me meer een organisatie probleem te zijn, deze mensen bepalen dacht ik toch wie er mag meedoen aan een stoet of vergis ik me hierin.
En meestal zijn dit naar mijn denken toch wel allemaal volwassen mensen die eigenlijk enkel iedereen tegen een opzetten door dit toe te laten, want dit jaar heeft die groep het meeste volgend jaar moeten we enkele kw meer zetten, zo gaat dat.

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Oke, oke om 136 decibel te zeggen was natuurlijk ook overdreven, maar dat het geluid knalhard stond overdrijf ik niet mee; dat mensen met vingers in hun oren langs de weg stond dat zegt genoeg denk ik..

Ooh @ Theo, dat je ons nu gelijk moet afzeiken om onze geluidset; we zijn er gewoon trots op dat we dit op jonge leeftijd al kunnen doen..

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Oke, oke om 136 decibel te zeggen was natuurlijk ook overdreven, maar dat het geluid knalhard stond overdrijf ik niet mee; dat mensen met vingers in hun oren langs de weg stond dat zegt genoeg denk ik..
> 
> Ooh @ Theo, dat je ons nu gelijk moet afzeiken om onze geluidset; we zijn er gewoon trots op dat we dit op jonge leeftijd al kunnen doen..



starlight... jouw setje kan mits goed afgesteld inderdaad verschrikkelijk hard doordrukken. hoeveel db laat ik even in het midden..

dat je begint dat de verantwoording bij de huurders ligt is niet geheel waar, jij bent degene die de limiter kan instellen. Zodat mens en dier veilig langs de weg kunnen staan.

Je setje doet het echt niet meer hard en zuiver op 100 meter... het is hoorbaar, klaar!
Dat jij je brood ermee moet verdienen is volkomen ONZIN.... Ik heb je setje tot 2 weken voor de carnaval nog op marktplaats zien staan voor iets van 125 euro de dag!! Dikke LUL jij moet hiermee jouw geld verdienen.

Verdien je echt je geld met het verhuren van je spulletjes dan zul je genoeg andere klussen moeten hebben.. zeker in deze tijd.

Ben je goed bezig dan zul je NEE moeten kunnen zeggen... dan weet je zeker dat je er geld mee verdient..

----------


## kokkie

> Het lijkt me meer een organisatie probleem te zijn, deze mensen bepalen dacht ik toch wie er mag meedoen aan een stoet of vergis ik me hierin.
> En meestal zijn dit naar mijn denken toch wel allemaal volwassen mensen die eigenlijk enkel iedereen tegen een opzetten door dit toe te laten, want dit jaar heeft die groep het meeste volgend jaar moeten we enkele kw meer zetten, zo gaat dat.



Te lang in Amerika gezeten of zo???
Heeft meer met gezond verstand te maken van de deelnemers! 
Als je een feestje geeft in een flatgebouw dan sjouw je toch ook geen A-set in je woonkamer en ga je lekker tot diep in de nacht door op vol vermogen?

Maar goed, volgens jou moet de organisatie maar bij iedere wagen nog iemand regelen die met een dB-meter gaat babysitten en daarna met dronken jongelui in discussie moet dat het zachter moet. Leuk baantje, vind daar maar ff 30 vrijwilligers voor.

Gelukkig werkt het bij ons door zelfregulering. Als je stapels boxen ziet staan, dan rij je gewoon voor lul  :Big Grin:  en staat er een niet versierde tractor of ander groot lelijk voertuig voor, dan gaat iedereen er vanuit dat dit een groep van buiten de plaats is.

----------


## sis

> Oke, oke om 136 decibel te zeggen was natuurlijk ook overdreven, maar dat het geluid knalhard stond overdrijf ik niet mee; dat mensen met vingers in hun oren langs de weg stond dat zegt genoeg denk ik..
> 
> Ooh @ Theo, dat je ons nu gelijk moet afzeiken om onze geluidset; we zijn er gewoon trots op dat we dit op jonge leeftijd al kunnen doen..



De vraag is gewoon simpel : ben je nu trots of wat moet ik of wij ons daar bij voorstellen ?
Je zegt nu zelf dat de mensen met hun vingers in de oren zitten langs de weg ...
Denk je nu dat je op deze manier reclame maakt voor jou eigen zaak , hmmmm, ik denk het niet , in tegendeel, dit is het einde .... !!!!
sis

----------


## salsa

Op Aruba draait het juist om de t*r*ng herrie afkomstig van de Carnavals trailers, ik denk dat Dr.dB daar wel over mee kan praten.....
Ik vindt dit zeer belachelijk en ieder jaar vragen ze mij ook deze f*ck*ing herrie te plaatsen maar ik doe hier lekker niet aan mee!

Doe gelukkig alleen serieuze zaken....

Zal binnenkort ff wat foto's plaatsen van diverse trailers met trekkers, echt niet normaal man!

Zucht...

Dave.

----------


## Starlight light and sound

@ Sis: wij wouden gewoon ff een reactie laten horen hoe het was gegaan bij ons en wij zijn hier ook totaal niet trots op; dat hebben we later ook tegen die carnavalsgroep gezegd..

Wij hadden er ook een limiter opgezet..

Maar we zijn hier op het forum om te leren en we moeten ook nog een hoop leren maar van deze dingen leer je iig weer en daar gaat het uiteindelijk om..

----------


## pimpert

Jammer jammer,

Dan ben ik toch blij dat ik in oeteldonk woon. Electronische muziek is verboden in de in en optocht. Gewoon een skon blaaskapelleke er vooruit gelopen. Precies zoals het hoort. Hoewel de ene toeterkapel nog harder blaast als de andere, toch heeft dit vele malen meer charme. Heerlijk, die rillingen over je rug als er zo'n carnavals clubje voorbij komt. Live blijft het beste voor zowel de sfeer als de muziek!

Carnaval moet blijven zoals het bedoeld is!

De hartelijkste,

----------


## Jorg

> Jammer jammer,
> 
> Dan ben ik toch blij dat ik in oeteldonk woon. Electronische muziek is verboden in de in en optocht. Gewoon een skon blaaskapelleke er vooruit gelopen. Precies zoals het hoort. Hoewel de ene toeterkapel nog harder blaast als de andere, toch heeft dit vele malen meer charme. Heerlijk, die rillingen over je rug als er zo'n carnavals clubje voorbij komt. Live blijft het beste voor zowel de sfeer als de muziek!
> 
> Carnaval moet blijven zoals het bedoeld is!
> 
> De hartelijkste,



In iedergeval nog één iemand die begrijpt waar carnavalsoptochten voor bedoelt zijn; Mensen die zin hebben in een gezellige middag zonder doof thuis te komen! :EEK!:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik zet zelf ook een setje op een carnavalswagen, en dit gaat af e toe ook echt wel iets te hard, maar ik loop zelf mee in de dweilband die voor de wagen loopt. Bij ons in de omgeving is de tendens toch wel om "echte" wagens te gaan bouwen, de zuipkarren worden in steeds meer optochten geweerd, en ook de politie controleert deze karren strikter op meerijden tussen optochten enzo.

men heeft het er zelf naar gemaakt, dus ik kan er niet rouwig om zijn. Ik heb een column geschreven over geluid in en op bloemencorsowagens, deze zal ik binnenkort posten, aangezien het blad waar hij in staat nog moet verschijnen.
Heel die editie gaat trouwens over "geluid" rond het corso, maar is dus ook best intressant voor carnavalsbouwers en **kels die denken dat hard goed is in een optocht: openingspagina

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

EDIT: had de post van Sis nog niet gelezen

----------


## sis

> EDIT: had de post van Sis nog niet gelezen



En vind je mijn mening terecht ?
sis

----------


## Starlight light and sound

Hey,
Heel even om alles recht te trekken hier in het forum. Ik en een vriend van mij zijn de eigenaar van de apparatuur die binnen ons gebeuren gebruikt word. Aangezien wij zelf zelden op pad gaan met dit spul zijn er een aantal jongeren die dit met zeer veel motivatie doen. Helaas las ik zonet dit forum door en kwam ik een aantal plaatsingen van berichten tegen. Onze gebruikers naam was tot op de dag van vandaag voor iedereen binnen ons team te gebruiken. na al deze onzin wat er op het forum gezet is, is dit nu ook afgelopen. Bij carnaval mag je max 90 dB hebben. Stel je zou 136dB draaien dan word je direct uit de optocht verwijderd. Onze excuses voor deze plaatsingen en nog een prettige dag verder.
mvg

----------


## Turboke

Kijk ik vind dat het er niet over gaat wat een bedrijf verhuurd voor op een carnavalwagen, maar wat de vereniging hier voor inhuurd.
Als je een geluidsset kan verhuren aan een normale prijs zal het je indien dit ook nog proper en goed behandeld word niet uitmaken waar dat zal komen staan, dat is vind ik niet onze zorg dan.
En zoals ik al zei in voorgaande reactie vind ik het meer een opdracht van een organisatie om dit in goede banen te houden.
En het zijn normaal niet de verhuurbedrijven die ook als dj staan op die wagens maar mensen van die vereniging zelf.

----------


## renevanh

> Als je een geluidsset kan verhuren aan een normale prijs zal het je indien dit ook nog proper en goed behandeld word niet uitmaken waar dat zal komen staan, dat is vind ik niet onze zorg dan.
> En zoals ik al zei in voorgaande reactie vind ik het meer een opdracht van een organisatie om dit in goede banen te houden.



De organisatie weet in 8 van de 10 gevallen helemaal niks van geluidstechniek. Ik vind dat je als verhuurder ook de service kan verlenen om een passend advies te geven, en mensen erop moet wijzen als het overkill is.

----------


## vasco

> ...we hebben gemeten onderweg tijdens de optocht; 136 decibel...



en




> Oke, oke om 136 decibel te zeggen was natuurlijk ook overdreven...



Gemeten en vervolgens was het overdreven. Wat stond er dan wel op het display van die meter of had je voor het gemak eigenlijk ook geen meter. Sterk verhaal dat van geen kanten klopt. Als ik dit topic zo lees ben ik geloof ik toch wel blij dat ik in het westen woon waar carnaval niet zo in is. Kan ik klussen draaien op normaal niveau waarbij mensen een leuke avond hebben en niet met bloed uit de oren wegrennen.

Daarnaast zeg je ook nog dat het de verantwoording is van de opdrachtgever. Dus als de opdrachtgever jou iets wil laten doen wat je je naam kost dan doe je dat gewoon?

----------


## kevinos91

hey,

Wij zijn voor het eerst mee gegaan in een optocht, en wel in Sittard met de Fortuna wagen  :Big Grin:  Ik heb vrij veel foto's.... een aantal geüpload en een aantal op onze album. 

wat er op de wagen stond 

2x JBL SF25
2x Peavey Ul 118
2x VDST12

Aangestuurd door :

Crown versterker
Peavey versterker
Dap palladium700

Veel kijkplezier :

PartyPics 3Xperience
( optocht sittard links boven )

Vuurtje ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Jammer genoeg kregen de speakers ook een vuurtje  :Frown:

----------


## Turboke

Als wij een wagen voorzien van een geluidsset laat me zeggen 2 bas met 2 top met als voorbeeld een rcf of mackie set, aangestuurd door 1 versterker van 2x600watt, dan heb je in principe voldoende voor je wagen.
Maar als je dan voor je een wagen hebt rijden met een set van D&B een Q van in totaal 4 Q1 met de bijhorende sub wat heb je dan nog aan je eigen geluid?
En wie moet jij dan gaan overtuigen van zet aub je geluid zachter want we zouden graag onze eigen muziek horen, want zo rijden er tegenwoordig wel 50% van de wagens mee in de stoet.
Is juist dat als ieder zijn gezond verstand zou gebruiken dit niet zou zijn maar het is nu eenmaal zo en is enkel ieder jaar erger.

----------


## DaLex2

Carnaval is al weer een maand geleden maar dit wouw ik toch nog met jullie delen.

In onze omgeving worden carnavalswagen (ook wel stampwagens genoemt) gebouwd met zo veel vermogen zo veel zouden velen van julie nog niet neerzetten bij een evenement van 3000 man of meer........

Dit gaat van 2 tot 5 Sound Project SP 4 sets dan weten julie het wel.

klik op de links en kijk en luister......

Space van Alex

YouTube - Carnaval 2008 jumptown, wegrijden vrachtwagen diessen

YouTube - Carnaval Moergestel 2008 St Jansplein VC TZT

----------


## kokkie

moet ik nou op 'dit is niet oke' drukken of moet ik DaLex vragen om niet of topic te posten???

Dit gaat echt niet over Carnaval, punt! Een wagen op Fast Forward heeft meer uitstraling dan dit.

----------


## DaLex2

Dit is de nieuwe carnaval voor de jeugd, je kan ze niet meer opzadelen met een hoempapa band of ouderwetse lalala muziek. 

*This is the future.*

----------


## Highfield

Juist.  Modje?

----------


## moderator

Modje hier...

Harm, dat je het niet eens bent prima, maar dat iemand een andere mening is toegedaan, dan kan gewoon.

Het onderwerp is Carnavalswagens met geluid.
Deze wagen reed mee in een carnavalsoptocht en er stond een overdreven hoeveelheid geluid op.
Kortom: on topic en een ieder mag zelf zijn bedenkingen hebben.

ps @ dalex; bestel je voor "the future" ook alvast ff een paar Philips oorbellen?

----------


## DaLex2

Allereerst Bedankt Moderator

Ten Tweede
Ik kan wel onderbouwen waar dit met carnaval om draait, de wagens die je op de foto's en filmpjes ziet zijn voortgekomen uit het vroegere dweilen
(dit betekend met een groep van café naar café rijden tijdens carnaval) maar tijdens dat dweilen wilde je natuurlijk wel wat geluid bij hebben voor de gezelligheid. 
Maar in de loop van de jaren gingen de dweilgroepen steeds meer geluid op de wagens zetten om maar hard tegen hard te gaan. 
Tot er zelfs zo veel geluid en mensen op een wagen moesten dat er in de laatste jaren overal vrachtwagentrailers omgebouwd werden tot dweilwagens. 
Vanaf dat moment zo'n drie jaar geleden het verboden werd in ons dorp om nog met die wagens hier te komen tot grote spijt van veel jeugd die dit spektakel geweldig vond. 
Daarom word er nu door ondermeer mij met deze wagens een gezamenlijk en gecontroleerd feest gegeven zodat het hard tegen hard gevecht word maar een feest te zien 
zoals in dit filmpje YouTube - Willie Wallie Dweiltour Moergestel 2008 waar zo'n 2000 man op af komt.

Space van Alex

----------


## R. den Ridder

Bah..kansloze bedoening..

Dat je een alternatieve dancetour wil okay...
Maar zeggen dat dit dweilen is, is trappen op de ziel van een carnavalsvierder..

Dweilen is lopend van café naar café gaan, begeleid met een dweilbandje, of desnoods alleen een dronken lor op een grote trom, maar niet met veel te veel volk zuipend op een platte kar luisteren naar jumpstyle..

Overigens; Het idee vind ik perfect hoor; en ik denk dat het zelfs goed is voor carnaval, om zo jongeren er weer meer bij te betrekken, hoop dan ook dat het een of twee dagen zo feesten is, om vervolgens alsnog de cafés in te duiken,
De keerzijde is wel dat dankzij als dat vooringekochte bier op de karren enzo de cafes alleen nog dienen als parkeerplaats, waardoor omzet daalt en deze weer stoppen met carnaval om dat de ellende niet opweegt tegen de winsten..
Resume; best een goed idee, maar om het dweilen te noemen..

----------


## DaLex2

Hallo R. den Ridder bedankt voor je positive en negatieve kritiek wat je op de foto's/filmpjes ziet is inderdaad geen dweilen meer maar iets wat voortgekomen is uit het dweilen. En het traditionelen dweilen zoals jij beschreef word ook nog gedaan maar dit is wat de jeugd er de afgelopen jaren van gemaakt heeft maar wat trouwens ook door oudere traditionele dweilers goed ontvangen wordt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

Gelukkig iemand die mijn ongenuanceerde mening niet als aanval ziet  :Smile: 
Heb je eigenlijk wat meer info? er lijkt me een organisatie achter te zitten, neem aan dat die ook wel meedenkt over geluidsproblemen enzo?
Als er door een organisatie over wordt nagedacht houdt dat in dat er bewuste keuzes worden gemaakt..en door keuzes voorkom je weer die excessen (platte zuipkarren met 50 kilometer per uur over de weg enzo) die zo storend zijn in optochten

groet,
Ralph

----------


## DaLex2

Er zit inderdaad een hele organisatie achter waar ik o.a. deel van uit maak en ik moet zegen het was geen makkelijke klus om de gemeenten 
zo ver te krijgen voor een verguning hiervoor -> teamzondertouw.tk = flyer van het betreffende feest.
Want vooral de gemeenten heeft het niet zo op al die veel te harde muziek.
Ook was moesten er toiletten komen om wildplassen te voorkomen enz.enz.

----------


## Pulse

Een maandje geleden hier in Paal ook nog een leuk jobke gedaan. De opdracht:
-Voorzie 400 kleuters en lagere schoolkinderen tijdens een eigen carnavalstoet  van geluid.
Wegens gebrek aan carnavalswagens heb ik mijn bestelwagen maar even gebruikt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pulse

Materiaal:

2* Beyma Dubbel15 sub (2*15LX60 1400wa es)
2* Beyma 10/1.4  hoorngeladen top (10MI100+ Cp380M)

Amps: 
Tamp proline 2700 (2*1350wrms 4ohm)
QSC PLX1804 (2*550wrms 8ohm)
Xilica DCP3060 processor

Dj:
Tascam cdx-1500
Ecler mac40v

Generator:
6.3kva benzinegroepje

Verder heb ik ook nog echte carnavalwagens van geluid voorzien.
Grootste set was daar 
8*15inch Beyma 500wrms
4*hoorntop
2* dubbel15/1.4 fullrange Beyma
2* 15/1 fullrange

----------


## jens

leuk leuk....maar ik zie een opgerolde haspel??

altijd afrollen of gewoon een kabel gebruiken...weet niet wat er op stond maar toch...

----------


## Pulse

Als je weet waar je mee bezig bent hoeft dat niet he  :Smile: 
Haspel was enkel voor de DJ-set die op de passagierszetel stond, dus ruim <1000watt en dan hoef je die hele 25meter niet af te rollen.

----------


## nielsb

Zou nu ook wel lekker ruiken achterin je bus....

----------


## DJ nn

Zie ik nou een rookdoos in je wagen?

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Pulse

Een benzinegenerator ruikt beter dan die bier- en sigarettengeur van de apparatuur die altijd in de bus moet  :Big Grin: 

En idd stond ook nog rookdoosje van 1000watt in, uiteraard wel naar achteren gericht  :Wink: 

Het viel eigenlijk reuze mee kwa trillingen en lawaai/geur overlast in de cabine. Ik dacht dat het veel erger zou zijn. Het geluid straalde vrij goed af naar achteren en ook de generator had meer dan voldoende verluchting.
In de bestuurderscabine was het geluid uiteraard nog hoorbaar maar men kon nog deftig een gesprek voeren.

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Verdana]Aangezien dit (zoek: muziek wagen) topic enkel voor carnavalswagens is waar JIJ aan hebt meegewerkt, kick ik even dit topic de lucht in voor mijn post. :Stick Out Tongue: 

[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana]Hier in Twente hebben we namelijk geluk: ik heb er al een weekend carnaval op zitten. Albergen (ov) is één van de eersten met een optocht. En aan de duur van anderhalf á twee uur is wel op te merken dat het niet om de minste optocht gaat.
Heb aan de kant van de weg met een pilsje in de hand wat leuke fotootjes geschoten:

1:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
2:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
3:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
4:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
5:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
6:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
7:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
8:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
9:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
10:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
11:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
12:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
13:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
14:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
15:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
16:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
17:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
18:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
19:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
20:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
21:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
22:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval
23:Picasa-webalbums - Teun - Carnaval

Ik zal verder maar geen commentaar geven over geluidskwaliteit en dergelijke, aangezien dit met carnaval onzin is. (denk aan slechte geluidsbron, rare afstellingen en gehuurde spullen die totaal verkeerd aangesloten zijn...) Maar als iemand mijn commentaar nog wil weten van één van de spullen, of misschien een vraag heeft, dan hoor ik dat natuurlijk graag. :Wink: [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Mvg,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
Teun
[/FONT]

----------


## 4AC

Ik zie nu dat dit topic ook in het productie-foto's topic staat. Excuses dan maar, aangezien ik eer niet zelf aan heb meegewerkt.

Ik beschouw het stukje tekst van R. Den Ridder maar even als heilig:
_Post hier je foto's van carnavalswagens al dan niet volgehangen met je eigen geluidsapparatuur en vermeld erbij wat er op stond en waar hij rondreed.

_

----------


## LJKEVIN

4AC,

Het geluid van foto 9 t/m 13 komt me bekend voor..
KS t-12 :Big Grin:  i.c.m. actieve rcf topjes en dubbel 18" subs..:P

Martin of Mark kunnen jullie nog toelichting geven? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Aaaahhh, leuk! Iemand op het forum is eigenaar van die set! (als ik het goed begrijp)

Klonk overigens best leuk, die grote KS toppen. Ik had ervoor alleen nog maar de enkel 12" toppen gehoord. (T4, als ik het goed zeg) Niet mijn merk, maar klinkt zeker goed.

Ik wacht geduldig op een reactie...

----------


## som

vandaag naar carnaval in raalte geweest,
beetje zakelijk en een beetje recreatie,spullen gebracht en gewoon even gekeken dus,

in deze stoet liepen de grote wagens en de losse lopers met kleine thema's door elkaar,
nu had een aantal van de grotere wagens best een hard geluid wat dan weer hinder gaf bij de kleinere lopers er achter,

in een enkel geval zoveel hinder dat de kinderen in het karretje erachter met de vingers in de oren zaten.
een andere kleine wagen weigerde dicht achter grote wagen te lopen wat weer een gat van een tig meter opleverde,

vanuit dit oogpunt gezien kan in mij een bergrenzing van 90 db. wel voorstellen,
zijn er meer optochten die dergelijke problemen hebben?
of is dit een "jammer dan" situatie?

----------


## 4AC

Even gepraat met een organisator/jurylid van een carnavalsoptocht. (oldenzaal)
Ook zij stonden met db-meters langs de kant van de weg. Verder werd er volgens hem vrij weinig mee gedaan. Het is namelijk "geen doen aan, omdat 80 meter verderop het geluid wel weer harder- of zachter is".

Daar wil  ik zelf ook nog wat aan toevoegen: muziek is héél sfeerbepalend met carnaval. Toen in Albergen een EAW KF set voorbij kwam rijden gingen bij iedereen de voetjes van de vloer! Andere wagens met een lager volume rijden gewoon voorbij, met 90db achtergrondmuziek-volume blijft iedereen doodleuk staan en kijkt naar de wagen.

----------


## som

> Daar wil ik zelf ook nog wat aan toevoegen: muziek is héél sfeerbepalend met carnaval. Toen in Albergen een EAW KF set voorbij kwam rijden gingen bij iedereen de voetjes van de vloer! Andere wagens met een lager volume rijden gewoon voorbij, met 90db achtergrondmuziek-volume blijft iedereen doodleuk staan en kijkt naar de wagen.



wat ik zag dat de 90 db wagens verzopen in het geluid van de grote wagens,
waar gaat het over?
het recht van de sterkste en schijt aan de rest?

volume is niet bepalend voor de sfeer,dat doet de muziek.

gelukkig is het geluid in raalte ook een beoordeling voor het totaal aantal punten.
dus de volgende keer gaan ze vanzelf zachter,misschien een idee voor de organisatie in oldenzaal?

----------


## 4AC

Goed, té hard geluid is nooit goed ivm eventuele gehoorschade. Dat is bij iedereen duidelijk. Mijn mening is echter dat een wagen met een harder geluid dan 90db absoluut staat voor meer sfeer- en gezelligheid.
Dit zou een eindeloze discussie worden...

Ik stel dus voor dat er weer foto's komen, waarvoor dit topic bedoelt is. (al je foto's van dbmeters die 90db aangeven :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## jeroenw

hmm mooi is dit, 90db.....
waar gemeten? gewone db's of dba's?
en die fotos van teun? wat dit de "ik heb de grootste tractor met meeste herrie" optocht?
muziek is zeker sfeer bepalend bij een optocht, maar een kakofonie van krakende bassen en schelle herre ("omdat de buurman harder gaat zet ik em nog maar harder") is niet wat ik me bij muziek voorstel. Een limiet vind ik goed, en stekker eruit voor wie er overheen gaat. Ow en ps, neem dan aub de kroegen ook even mee? (en nee ik boycot niks, ga zelfs graag op stap en woon in brabant...)

----------


## Rieske

Mijn lijst:

1x Dynacord XA5 set
2x RCF ESW 1018
2x Event 4000
2x EAW FR153
7x EV S200
1x Dynacord XA2600
1x Digidrive SHE2104
3x Mackie M1400
1x Sennheiser EW zenderset
1x Mackie 1202 VLZ mixer
1x Sony md speler

Op de 1e wagen stonden 2x Dynacord oudjes met een Peavey versterker van de carnavalsverening zelf. Aangestuurd door een draadloze set vanaf de grote wagen. De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009

O ja .... het gaat hier om een wagen met een totale lengte van ongeveer zo'n 45 metertjes  :Big Grin:  

Zie de foto's:

De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009
De Groeëte Wieërter Vastelaovundj Optocht 2009

----------


## Mark-LED

> Aaaahhh, leuk! Iemand op het forum is eigenaar van die set! (als ik het goed begrijp)
> 
> Klonk overigens best leuk, die grote KS toppen. Ik had ervoor alleen nog maar de enkel 12" toppen gehoord. (T4, als ik het goed zeg) Niet mijn merk, maar klinkt zeker goed.
> 
> Ik wacht geduldig op een reactie...



Niet de eigenaar, wel de verkoper.

4x KS TXII
2x RCF Art 325
5x HL218
2x BR118
+ amps, processing en dj setje

Dat KS klinkt inderdaad best leuk, en blijft ook leuk klinken wanneer je het op z'n staart trapt.

Deze wagen van ons reed mee in Albergen, Reutum, Geesteren en Tubbergen.

----------


## drumbeat

Even een reactie op "te veel herrie" in de carnavalsoptocht. Ook dit was jaren geleden een groot probleem bij ons. Er was een wedstrijdje gaande tussen de verschillende groepen. Wie heeft het mooiste geluid, de meeste herrie of de grootste p.a. Hier is een oplossing voor bedacht om de kakkefonie van geluiden tegen te gaan. Iedereen begon zich te irriteren aan de carnavalswagens die zo hard mogelijk keiharde house draaiden.

Men heeft 1 grote praalwagen midden in de optocht geplaatst. Hierop was een zendinstallatie gemonteerd. De overige wagens hadden een "ontvanger". Een soort van een ringleiding dus. Elk grote praalwagen had dus dezelfde muziek. Dit is dusdanig goed aangeslagen dat men dit nu bij meerdere optochten tegenkomt. Hiermee tackle je dus al een groot gedeelte van het probleem.......

----------


## 4AC

Is mij ook al eens te binnen geschoten, maar word dat niet ontzettend saai?
Daarnaast heeft elke groep een 'thema'. Daarop kan de muziek aangepast worden, wat weer meer punten van de jury oplevert.

Daarnaast denk ik dat het wel eens voor de nodige conflicten zou kunnen zorgen, ten slotte heeft niet iedereen dezelfde muzieksmaak.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## partydrivein

wij hadden dit ook (niet tijdens carnaval maar een danceparade) maar wij kwamen overal overheen.
De rest scheen dit niet zo tof te vinden...

----------

